# What's your biggest single holding right now?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Fun question: what's your biggest ($ value) holding right now? Let's keep it to stock, ETF, REIt or mutual fund. Let's keep GICs, home, real estate etc. out of it.
Me? it's good ol' Fortis FTS by a fair margin. (although i do have more $$ in GICs & HISA at the moment)


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

XWD legacy ETF with a huge unrealized cap gain (XAW didn't exist at the time).


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

BCE ...when my kids stop valuing iPhones less than food or shelter I might reduce.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

VYM


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

JNJ


----------



## carson (Apr 28, 2011)

HR.UN. Plan to continue to hold and drip this one for a long time.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

VFV is my largest single holding, other than cash, which is in my RRSP and TFSA. NA is my largest stock holding.


----------



## hboy54 (Sep 16, 2016)

BBD.B


----------



## Freedomeer (Jan 3, 2018)

You may be interested in the investing subsection. There is a post of peoples top 10 holdings by percentage


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

TD.
Also our largest source of dividend income.


----------



## Chica (Jan 19, 2016)

VCN


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

TD and looking forward to Thursday.... I'm thinking 7 cents/Qtr (2.40 to 2.68)


----------



## Sm5 (Nov 2, 2014)

IVV at 30% of portfolio. Biggest stock holding is BMO (8%).


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

MNT, the Mint's Canadian Gold Reserves -- 13% of my net worth


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I only hold one bank at 16.2% of total equities ,,, 7584.00 in dividends per year from this one,,,will keep for years 

BNS


----------



## Esco (Aug 8, 2016)

2 highrise apartment buildings, 5 duplexes and a tiny strip mall (which I'll be selling soon, damn you Amazon.com)


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

james4beach said:


> MNT, the Mint's Canadian Gold Reserves -- 13% of my net worth


The OP was looking for stock, with anything else as a side bar comment. :biggrin:

For me, I expected ENB but when checking, it is MRU (metro). GICs are about 10% larger. 


Cheers


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I think BNS raised div .03 cents today(nice)


----------



## Esco (Aug 8, 2016)

1980z28 said:


> I think BNS raised div .03 cents today(nice)


Whats the tax rate now on CDN bank stocks, its 32% is it not??


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

My Own Advisor said:


> VYM


that's an interesting one, MOA. I was just reading your article about Vanguard's new ETFs.
You mentioned you had a couple Vanguard US ETFs . I was curious which they were. Care to share the other(s)?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Freedomeer said:


> You may be interested in the investing subsection. There is a post of peoples top 10 holdings by percentage


thanks free, i'll check that out


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

AAPL


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

PH&N Absolute Return Fund (closed).


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

XIC is my largest single holding, followed by VTI, then XQB


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

gardner said:


> XIC is my largest single holding, followed by VTI


Ditto. XEF a close third.


----------



## P_I (Dec 2, 2011)

Vanguard Total Stock Market ETF (VTI) for our investment portfolio.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Esco said:


> Whats the tax rate now on CDN bank stocks, its 32% is it not??


I thinks he's retired , most likely he pays no tax on those dividends.


----------



## Gumball (Dec 22, 2011)

CNR and adding along the way..im overweight but with the dividend growth rate I cant resist


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Eder said:


> BCE ...when my kids stop valuing iPhones less than food or shelter I might reduce.


Never mind the kids. Even old fogeys like me have smartphones these days! Mind you, telecoms don't make much money out of users like me!

By the way - BCE is also my biggest holding with each of the big banks vying for second place.


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

BCE followed closely by TRP and RY.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

RY but also lots of CM, TD, and FTS


----------



## AlwaysLearning (Dec 8, 2017)

ETF's are XAW, ZAG, VCN. then the largest stock % is now ENB thanks to the amount I have been adding over the past 1.5 months.


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

ZLD BMO Intl low vol. Intl just starting the recovery and index like XEF may be even better as this area has lots of room to run.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

TD, bought at ACB of $33/share, quite a nice buy & hold.


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> Fun question: what's your biggest ($ value) holding right now? Let's keep it to stock, ETF, REIt or mutual fund. Let's keep GICs, home, real estate etc. out of it.
> Me? it's good ol' Fortis FTS by a fair margin. (although i do have more $$ in GICs & HISA at the moment)


 Mostly retail investors on this site why leave out GICs, home & real estate which ever one most were invested in would be the one to underweight.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Because the OP set the boundary conditions for this thread in the first post....equities only. It can be hard to stay on track with the thread's premise. :ambivalence:


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

1 - VUN
2 - VCN
3 - XEF


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

INTC


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

lonewolf :) said:


> Mostly retail investors on this site why leave out GICs, home & real estate which ever one most were invested in would be the one to underweight.


Because you should have a large cash/fixed position, and for almost anyone with real estate that will be their primary holding.
What a boring discussion

My largest holding (by 10x) is the equity in my house, my cash is about 3x my largest stock holding, to be honest I'm underweight in cash.
What can you say about that?


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Eder said:


> I thinks he's retired , most likely he pays no tax on those dividends.


Correct,2018 will be my first full year of retirement,also with no earned income


Only capital gains and dividends,,,,all will be reinvested from the RRSP and TFSA accounts,,,not sure what to do with non reg account

Hoping to not pay much tax,,,,did not really understand the tax part of my investments,,,but i will learn


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

1980z28 said:


> Correct,2018 will be my first full year of retirement,also with no earned income
> 
> 
> Only capital gains and dividends,,,,all will be reinvested from the RRSP and TFSA accounts,,,not sure what to do with non reg account
> ...


You may not want to contribute more to your RRSP.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Last contribution will next month

It is lest than the over contribution limit ,,,and my last one

Thanks


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

MrMatt said:


> My largest holding (by 10x) is the equity in my house


Personally, I do not count my residence as an investment. It has value, but I do not depend on it having any particular value and it does not generate any income -- only expenses. It is necessary shelter and if I didn't own this house, I'd have to own some other, or take on a stream of expenses approximately equal to the earning power of the capital. If I were a conscious flipper or something, I would likely think about it differently.

I have a rental property that would possibly be be more valuable than any other single holding, but real estate does not have any defined liquid value so it's hard to pin down its precise value.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Esco said:


> 1980z28 said:
> 
> 
> > I think BNS raised div .03 cents today(nice)
> ...


For Canadian eligible dividends ... which BNS pays, it depends on one's income level when the dividends are paid as well as which tax jurisdiction one is filing the tax return in.
Using the Ontario 2018 tax rates as an example, the low end is a credit of 6.85% while the high end is 39.34% which is across eleven tax levels. Saskatchewan's range being a credit of 0.72% through a high end of 39.765, spread across seven tax levels.

In most tax jurisdictions in Canada, if eligible dividends are one's only source of income - one can make something like $50K before paying taxes.


Cheers


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

1980z28 said:


> Correct,2018 will be my first full year of retirement,also with no earned income
> Only capital gains and dividends,,,,all will be reinvested from the RRSP and TFSA accounts,,,not sure what to do with non reg account
> 
> Hoping to not pay much tax,,,,did not really understand the tax part of my investments,,,but i will learn


First question is which ones are in the NR account that have the CG and dividends to report each year on one's tax return. 

Second question is how accurate the "all will be re-invested" in registered accounts. This implies that the NR account that has CG/dividend income is funding expenses, reducing what could be shuffled off to the TFSA or re-invested. If there are other sources of income such as pensions (private or gov't) then these will be adding to one's income, setting the floor for what the dividends are taxed like.


Not sure how one would know they are ready for retirement without understanding the different sources as well as different tax parts to paying for one's living expenses. On the good side, likely there is a lot more time to learn. :biggrin:


Cheers


----------



## damaaster (Mar 27, 2015)

2 largest funds (almost identical $$$ invested in each): XAW & RBC Canadian Equity Income Series D

Largest individual stock holding: Algonquin Power (followed by Artis/Power Corp)


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Eder said:


> You may not want to contribute more to your RRSP.


From my turbotax simulation it's worth if you're retired and your wife is still working.... From my laid off package, I accumulated about 23K RRSP room. When I contribure , almost all my taxable income "dissappear" and my wife got a solid amount in line 303 . I also left some of my RRSP room for a next year. Gonna use it all next year and 2 years from now propobly will convert SRRSP to SRRIF (need to do many simulations on Turbotax)


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Eclectic12 said:


> For Canadian eligible dividends ... which BNS pays, it depends on one's income level when the dividends are paid as well as which tax jurisdiction one is filing the tax return in.
> Using the Ontario 2018 tax rates as an example, the low end is a credit of 6.85% while the high end is 39.34% which is across eleven tax levels. Saskatchewan's range being a credit of 0.72% through a high end of 39.765, spread across seven tax levels.
> 
> In most tax jurisdictions in Canada, if eligible dividends are one's only source of income - one can make something like $50K before paying taxes.
> ...


I checked using taxtips calculator on 3 provinces that I thought were lower and got approx #'s. Maybe all the rest are 50k range. 

NS 39K home prov.
MB 39K former home prov
NFLD 29K where 1980Z28 resides


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Eclectic12 said:


> First question is which ones are in the NR account that have the CG and dividends to report each year on one's tax return.
> 
> Second question is how accurate the "all will be re-invested" in registered accounts. This implies that the NR account that has CG/dividend income is funding expenses, reducing what could be shuffled off to the TFSA or re-invested. If there are other sources of income such as pensions (private or gov't) then these will be adding to one's income, setting the floor for what the dividends are taxed like.
> 
> ...



The non reg will generate about 20K which will be reinvested,,,CG if i sell anything this year in my non reg,,my rrsp and tfsa will generate about 24k which will be reinvested,,,no other income,,,so no tax to be paid in 2018

Correct


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Fun question: what's your biggest ($ value) holding right now? Let's keep it to stock, ETF, REIt or mutual fund. Let's keep GICs, home, real estate etc. out of it.-OK?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

gardner said:


> Personally, I do not count my residence as an investment. It has value, but I do not depend on it having any particular value and it does not generate any income -- only expenses. It is necessary shelter and if I didn't own this house, I'd have to own some other, or take on a stream of expenses approximately equal to the earning power of the capital. If I were a conscious flipper or something, I would likely think about it differently.
> 
> I have a rental property that would possibly be be more valuable than any other single holding, but real estate does not have any defined liquid value so it's hard to pin down its precise value.



My house provides shelter, that can be roughly valued at the equivalent rent. 
My car provides transportation at a slightly lower rate than an equivalent taxi services (plus more convenience and far more flexibility)


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Eclectic12 said:


> Not sure how one would know they are ready for retirement without understanding the different sources as well as different tax parts to paying for one's living expenses. On the good side, likely there is a lot more time to learn. :biggrin:


Well in my case, fifteen years ago, I had no idea about the tax benefits of being retired. So I learned a lot in the first 3 years.

I could not have adequately planned for those impacts. BTW it was all better than I would have imagined!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> Fun question: what's your biggest ($ value) holding right now? Let's keep it to stock, ETF, REIt or mutual fund. Let's keep GICs, home, real estate etc. out of it.-OK?


Why do you want to know?

In my case, it is US$375K. Does that make your life more fulfilled?


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

My largest single holding is VTI representing 18.8% of my portfolio.


----------



## robfordlives (Sep 18, 2014)

Rogers. Not by design but it had a pretty nice run from where I bought it. At 3.5% of total portfolio value I think I'll just let it ride given it is in a taxable account


----------



## Gordo99 (Dec 13, 2011)

GWO

Would have been BCE if I had found the time to buy more today as planned. Next week.

Damn job gets in the way of too many things.


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

biggest holding is vanguard VUN !


----------

